# Glalaxy Note 4 Ass Press Test



## Gizmo (5/10/14)

you're the sort of smartphone user who likes to tempt pickpockets by sliding your expensive bit of sleek tech into a back pocket, Samsung has some good news for you: The Galaxy Note 4 won't bend when you sit on it.

According to a recent blog post on the official site, Samsung runs rigorous tests during and after development and production to insure that the company's products meet its strict quality control standards. And after a slew of tests, including one with a simulated, denim-clad backside, they determined the steel structure of their device can hold up to temporary bends, maintaining its straight lines.



Why would Samsung decide that now is the best time to roll out their ass tests for the Galaxy Note 4? They don't say, but I'm sure it has nothing to do with the isolated reports of the iPhone 6 plus bending under the weight of a human gluteus maximus.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq (5/10/14)

This is awesome. No doubt it's a play against the iPhone 6 bending and breaking reports going wild now 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------

